# Any Cubs fans ?



## Corso312 (Aug 29, 2015)

With a month to go, we lookin pretty good..got 5 game lead on San Fran. Should be playoff bound.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 30, 2015)

None of you burnouts watch baseball?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 2, 2015)

Still lookn good, 5 game lead on S.F. giants...picked up Austin Jackson.. Thinkn 1 game playoff against Pittsburgh..I like our odds.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 29, 2015)

NL Central had a great run this year between the pirates, cards and cubs. Im neutral when it comes to baseball I still watch it but my family are all cardinal fans. I think all three teams could have a chance to win the world series this year.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 2, 2015)

Jake locked up the CY tonight..bring on the Pirates n lets get the postseason started. Back to the future predicted a Cubs World Series winner in the 80's for 2015 ..lotta people bet em this year.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 7, 2015)

Lookin good...Pittsburgh down, bring on the Cardinals.


----------



## Grojak (Oct 7, 2015)

They'll never beat the Royals… but hey if Cubs make it to the Series and Royals aren't there… I'm all for the 2nd WS victory in 107 years


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 7, 2015)

Royals fan eh? I like em, their starting rotation is bad..Its Cubs vs Jays.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 11, 2015)

I've been to Wrigley Field 5 times or so. Anyways once there was a rain delay. We we had nowhere else to be, so we waited the 70 minutes it took to restart the game. Everyone had left, and we walked down to the lower level. HOLY FUCKING SHIT! It was like sitting in a lawn chair ON the field. Absolutely perfect low slope, and very close to come plate. What the Oakland A's did (depicted in the movie Moneyball) worked for the Red Sox too, so I figure its just a matter of time, before we break it. Can't wait for playoffs, haven't watched baseball in a decade, but after seeing Moneyball i theorized Cubs could do something similar, and I better watch next playoff run if/when.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 11, 2015)

Game 3 tomorrow ..Arietta is pitching ..huge game.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 11, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> I've been to Wrigley Field 5 times or so. Anyways once there was a rain delay. We we had nowhere else to be, so we waited the 70 minutes it took to restart the game. Everyone had left, and we walked down to the lower level. HOLY FUCKING SHIT! It was like sitting in a lawn chair ON the field. Absolutely perfect low slope, and very close to come plate. What the Oakland A's did (depicted in the movie Moneyball) worked for the Red Sox too, so I figure its just a matter of time, before we break it. Can't wait for playoffs, haven't watched baseball in a decade, but after seeing Moneyball i theorized Cubs could do something similar, and I better watch next playoff run if/when.






It is impressive how old Wrigley is and has outstanding sightlines.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 11, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> It is impressive how old Wrigley is and has outstanding sightlines.


Whats even more impressive is how well it fills up despite their long standing losing record. Damn park is so nice to be in people just like to hang out there I figure.


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 12, 2015)

Parking sucks


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2015)

Cubs fan here north west side native.. Humboldt park is in da building. Hope da cubs do something cuz bears sucj


----------



## New Age United (Oct 12, 2015)

Redsox fan but was going for the Jays. Cubs are my second pick I know how happy I was when Boston won for the first time in 86 years.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 13, 2015)

AWWWW SHIT ..dispatched the Pirates and Cards..Bring on the Mets.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 13, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> AWWWW SHIT ..dispatched the Pirates and Cards..Bring on the Mets.


I would rather see the Dodgers.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 13, 2015)

Me 2..but Mets ain't losing the next 2.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah ... Uhhh that was a real kick in the nuts.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah ... Uhhh that was a real kick in the nuts.


Ya that sucks bro. The mets better hope the Jays are finished tonight a sweep on one side and game 7 on the other is never good.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 12, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah ... Uhhh that was a real kick in the nuts.


A lot of teams got kicked...

And I'll bet Arietta looks more human next year...
at least you guys don't throw away good players as soon as they're worth 10M/yr. like the cheap ass Pirate owners...

Fuck!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sure Arietta should dip a lil bit..but so should Greinke and Kershaw etc . 

Pirates are a very good team, I love mccutchen.. Time to buc up n spend some dough and move Pedro. I'm more worried about Pittsburgh than St Louis or Arizona


----------

